# Historical re-enactment



## Brian G Turner (Jul 27, 2005)

I've just found an historical re-enactment site very close to where I live (relatively speaking, for Scotland).

Sent off an e-mail asking how to get involved, and really hoping to get some info on gatherings soon.

Aside from the fact that I'm in a new area and pretty desperately in need of making social contacts, it looks like a great place to mix interests, not least due to my own interests in mediaeval history.

I know it's a pretty serious group as well - they can claim combat credits for Braveheart, King Arthur (recent) and Galdiator (the leader of the group plays the big Germanic leader at the start of the film in the forest). They also do living history displays and music, so could be great. 

They're currently involved with trying to build a replica mediaeval hill-fort relatively close by, so hopefully they've got time for some new members.

Anyway, I know there are people here who have various degrees of interest and experience with living history - anyone wishes to provide details of groups they associate with, events, and even photos, you're more than welcome to.


----------



## Alia (Jul 27, 2005)

Historical re-enactments are huge in my area. Just up the hill from me (less than a twenty minute drive) there are the gold rush reenactments that take place often. There's an actual place where kids can go and drudge for gold, using gold mining pans and the old equipment that was once used by the early miners. Also, those who run the place wear authenic clothing matching the era that the gold rush took place. 

Also, throughout California there is the Civil War re-enactments where they too dress and use authenic clothing and weaponry. Often times these re-enactments are filmed. Many people take them seriously and enjoy doing it.





http://www.civilwarsignal.org/californiasite.htm


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 27, 2005)

I know that Carlisle Castle has a re-enactment group which belongs to the English Heritage.  I was going to get involved with them years ago but I was too young for insurance purposes.  I would love to be involved in something like this now.  I wonder how long it would take for me to drive to Stirling from Newcastle?  Brian you should speak to Grant about the possibility of making weapons and armour for this group.  Could be your ticket in there.  This life is all about networking mate.  Also I believe that he could moving to Scotland soon.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 27, 2005)

As Alia says, there are a ton of Civil War re-enactment groups around here.  (Our Civil War, I hasten to add, not the English Civil War, which to my mind has much spiffier costumes.)

The medieval groups tend toward historical re-creation rather than re-enactment.

Then there are the groups that include an interest in period costuming and period dance, that put on rather nice Victorian or Regency balls.

SFF conventions in this area often include a fighting demo by the medievalists, and a Regency Dance.  You have not lived until you've seen a Klingon in full battle array partnering a demure lady in a Regency ball gown through an early nineteenth century country dance.


----------



## Black Wolf (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd really love to do some historical re-enactment, especially battle scenes and things like that. But, alas, there is nothing of the sort going on anywhere near where I live. Shame, really...


----------



## LadyFel (Jul 28, 2005)

Same as Black Wolf...I'm thinking of organising a pageant sort of gathering, but have no idea where to start even...


----------



## Quokka (Jul 28, 2005)

Some friends of ours were very into a Medieval Group. Although Im a bit vague on the details I know that each person had to come up with a persona, name, history etc that fit in with the times. The guy worked his way up from squire to knight, which including dueling and large scale battles. They were married by a group member who was the communities priest (and a civil celebrant), with all the guests attending in suitable dress. Was an absolutely fabulous wedding, I've been to a similar thing were the people choose to do it just for the wedding and it was more costum and a bit corny (personal opinion) but everyone had such a ball durring this day, with an outside ceremony and banquet afterwards, they moved away shortly afterwards but Ive oftern thought about contacting the group and attending one of their fairs and maybe joining.

Best thing about the community was the range of roles, not everyone wanted to be nobels, there was a Lord and Lady who were long term members and worked very had with the organising but the group also had a storyteller, historian, jewlery maker, blacksmith and lots of families with children involved as well.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 5, 2005)

On a visit to England in 2002 I went to visit the site of Old Sarum, wow!!
Unfortunately for me they were holding a *Medieval Tournament* that day, which meant that they wanted me to pay a lot of English money to see something that I didn't go there for!!  No, they would not let me in, so I walked back down the path round the corner and then climbed over the fence!!!  Not something I would usually do believe me!!!  So I got to see one of my greatest places of historical interest.

However back to the main thread of the Medieval Tournament being held there, it was at the end of July.   There were certainly a lot of spectators there and from what little I did happen to see it looked very well organised.  Although why they chose Old Sarum to hold a Medieval Tournament is beyond me!!!! 
Not sure if it is a yearly event but I am sure there would be something on the Internet about it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 5, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> However back to the main thread of the Medieval Tournament being held there, it was at the end of July. There were certainly a lot of spectators there and from what little I did happen to see it looked very well organised. Although why they chose Old Sarum to hold a Medieval Tournament is beyond me!!!!
> Not sure if it is a yearly event but I am sure there would be something on the Internet about it.



Ancient sites are often a scene for living history displays, from combats and tournaments, to recreation music, falconry, and historical character interractions.

To be honest, I think you missed out by trying to avoid the tournament - lots of ancient sites still cost to see, especially where actively maintained by English Heritage, Historical Scotland, Manx Heritage, etc - and the displays are effectively a bonus. 

I believe Old Sarum is an English Heritage property, so you could almost certainly have been expected to pay regardless as to whether there was a tournament on or not.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh I realise I would have had to pay to see Old Sarum but not the extra cost they were charging to see a Medieval Tournament that I hadn't travelled thousands of miles to watch.  I tried explaining but no - I had to pay the extra!  I really didn't have the time to explore the ancient ruins of Sarum as I would have liked yet alone watch something I didn't want to watch. 

I didn't come all the way from Australia to watch a Medieval Tournament, I had more important things to see in the short time I was there.  If I had had the time and the money there were thousands of places and things I wanted to see.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 6, 2005)

No, that's what I mean - the events aren't charged extra - you pay the same price on visiting an English Heritage site regardless as to whether there's an event on or not. The events are simply thrown in as a bonus to help draw people to the site in the first place, but the price remains the same.

I can certainly appreciate you wanting to explore the place with a greater sense of solitude, though - I guess it was simply a shame that you weren't provided with information on when you could visit it best on your own terms. But you would have still been expected to pay.


----------



## Alia (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's another reenactment that just happened the other day:




Above: Dave, from left, plays Doc, Bob plays Bad Bob and Holly plays Mustang Sal during a old western gunfight reenactment at the annual Forbestown Daze celebration, Saturday. The actors are part of the Gunfighters Incorporated Authentic Reenactment Group. Scores turned out for the event which took folks back to the pioneer days with western activities, crafts, music, food and music.

I deleted the last names... I took this from the local paper... We have westren reenactments often!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 12, 2005)

Now this is what I call historical re-enactment.

Talk about big boys and their toys....I wonder if there's something like this near me 

http://www.ausbg.org/


----------



## Alia (Aug 12, 2005)

The westren thing gets old after awhile... but boats... sorry I mean battle ships... looks awesome!  I wonder if they do the same thing with airplanes.  Now that would be a site.


----------



## PERCON (Aug 13, 2005)

What about re-enacting the 'Battle of Britain' during WWII with model remote control planes? That would be one heck of a sight. Get the right number of planes and I'd go to see that...

_PERCON_


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 13, 2005)

> What about re-enacting the 'Battle of Britain' during WWII with model remote control planes? That would be one heck of a sight. Get the right number of planes and I'd go to see that...


 
Yeah, me too - especially if they played the film score during the battle


----------



## Esioul (Aug 13, 2005)

My friend wanted me to join an Anglo Saxon re-enactment group, but they said I couldn't wear my glasses so I didn't join. Some groups seems to be stricter than others about this kind of thing- the re-enacters sometimes have to be as Anglo Saxon or whatever as possible. If you ask them what they do in real life they will always insist they really are Anglo Saxons.


----------



## Snagas Tender Blades (Jul 13, 2007)

haha, that sort of fanaticism is kinda scary...heres something less freaky but just as fun as re-enactment. Just as historically accurate aswell!

Swordsmanship - Home


----------



## Ole Pete (Nov 9, 2007)

That sounds cool, I Brian. I was rather dissapointed with a very amateurish, laughable U.S. Civil War battle re-enactment I witnessed at Harper's Ferry, West Virginia because it was very poorly organized and no one seemed to know what they were supposed to be doing. It was embarrassing just to watch. But good, well-organized re-ennactments can be jolly good fun for the participants and spectactors alike, I am told by a friend who does medevil re-enactments...
Ole Pete


----------



## PTeppic (Nov 10, 2007)

Lacedaemonian said:


> I know that Carlisle Castle has a re-enactment group which belongs to the English Heritage.  I was going to get involved with them years ago but I was too young for insurance purposes.  I would love to be involved in something like this now.  I wonder how long it would take for me to drive to Stirling from Newcastle?  Brian you should speak to Grant about the possibility of making weapons and armour for this group.  Could be your ticket in there.  This life is all about networking mate.  Also I believe that he could moving to Scotland soon.



The events at Carlisle Castle were possibly presented by members of the English Civil War Society (ECWS): I was part of the display with that organisation in '96, '98 and '99, and I think we've been back since though I wasn't there. The ECWS are used frequently at English Heritage sites for presentations of that period, though there are also other groups (e.g. The Sealed Knot) who portray 17th century.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been to Carlisle castle twice as a member of the Antonine Guard Roman Living History Society.  I was most disappointed at, 'Soldiering through the ages,'  at the number of groups who had  women in a combat role (Very inaccurate most of the time).  Re glasses, this is like mobile 'phones, smoking, watches etc, etc.  When you're in the public eye, you have to be as authentic as possible, how many romans broke off to answer the phone ?

 One easter we did a show at Carlisle, when asked why we were there, we replied;

   "We're looking for a trouble-making Nazarene carpenter, have you seen him ?"  We had some people on the floor with that one.


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 10, 2007)

It would indeed be a site to see Percon. I remmber there was annual jousting and a medieval fair type thing at Linlithgow castle one time, loved the jousting and sword fighting dont know if it still happens. Think its may be a ticketed event now.

Where are you in Scotland Brian?


----------



## Dash1643 (Dec 6, 2007)

Interested In re-enactment?

How about reenacting the English Civil war?

My group The Marquess of Winchesters Regiment of the English Civil War Society (ECWS)

Google - the Marquess of Winchesters regiment to find our website

We are based in the UK and have many events planned for the 2008 season, joining is easy, aquiring kit is easy, all you need to do is be prepared to camp and have some fun.

If you have any questions please ask away..

Dash
The Marquess of Winchesters Regiment.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry, www.theantonineguard.org.uk.:o


----------



## Dash1643 (Dec 6, 2007)

why be sorry? some may like Roman, some may like English Civil War 

Does your group team up the the Ermin St Guard?

Dash


----------



## The Ace (Dec 6, 2007)

I was apologising for not posting the link.  We have performed with ESG on occasion.


----------



## Esioul (Feb 16, 2008)

I saw a bit of the viking festival today in York, twas scary.


----------



## Ole Pete (Mar 14, 2008)

Be sure ye be lining yourself up with some real good re-enactors, though. I went recently to a supposed "re-enactment" civil war battle in maryland and it was laughable and absurd. Most of the re-enactors had big beer bellies and didn't know what the heck they were doing out there. WE left after 20 minutes as it was clear that the participants didn't know what they were supposed to do, how to properly dress themselves, how to behave in a way representative of the 1860's period, etc. It was a complete waste of time for the spectators.  Paying a fee to watch it didn't help matters either, I'll warrant. 

I know there are some excellent re-enactor groups out there and wish you the best of luck finding a good one...

Ole Pete


----------

